# Parmesan Tilapia Fillets



## Ol-blue (Jul 18, 2007)

This recipe is quick and easy and sure to become a family favorite.
Enjoy! Debbie

Parmesan Tilapia Fillets







12 ounce(s) (about 6) TILAPIA FILLETS
1/2 cup(s) PARMESAN CHEESE; Grated.
2 tablespoon(s) BUTTER; Softened.
2 tablespoon(s) SOUR CREAM
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) LEMON JUICE
1/8 teaspoon(s) BASIL
1/8 teaspoon(s) BLACK PEPPER
1/8 teaspoon(s) ONION POWDER
1/8 teaspoon(s) GARLIC POWDER
_____ 
Grease a broiling pan or line pan with some aluminum foil.
In a bowl, mix together the Parmesan cheese, butter, sour cream, lemon juice, basil, pepper, onion powder and garlic powder.
Stir well to combine.
Arrange tilapia fillets in a single layer on broiling pan.
Broil a few inches from the heat for 2 to 3 minutes.
Flip the fillets over and broil for a couple more minutes.
Remove the fillets from the oven and spread each fillets with the Parmesan cheese mixture.
Broil for 2 more minutes or until the topping just starts to brown and fish flakes easily with a fork.
Be careful not to over cook the fish.
_____


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe - sounds delicious.  I'm not a Tilapia fan, but your recipe would certainly work with any other white fish filet, like flounder or cod.  Again - thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm sure it would work great. Enjoy!


----------



## Caine (Jul 19, 2007)

I love tilapia fillets, but I never could quite get my head around cheese on seafood (yes, I know that tilapia is a fresh water fish, but I still call it seafood!). 

This sounds sort of like "fish parmigian." I've made parmigian with veal, of course, and chicken, and even pork cutlets, but never with fish. It does sound interesting though. Maybe some day, if I can get the idea of cheese and fish together into my sometimes narrow mind...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

looks good, thanks for the recipe .


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 9, 2008)

Caine - if you like shrimp, Shrimp Parmesan might be a good way to start getting used to seafood + cheese.  It's one of our favorites, & in fact I'm making it for dinner tonight.

I just saute a pound of large shelled shrimp in some extra-virgin olive oil & some chopped garlic & dried oregano until the shrimp just turn pink on both sides.

I then put a thin layer of jarred sauce (Barilla or Bertolli usually) in the bottom of 2 individual oval ramekins & add a layer of shrimp on top.  Then a little more sauce + some shredded mozzarella & shredded parmesan cheese.  Then another layer of shrimp, more sauce, & a finishing topping of cheese.  Then all goes into a 350 oven till heated thru & the cheese topping is fully melted.  I've also made this in a square baking dish rather than individual baking dishes - no difference.

I serve it with rotini pasta tossed with a little of the leftover jarred sauce & a green salad.


----------

